
Raspberry Pi : Cheat Sheet ($25 ARM computer) - codedivine
http://www.silicon.com/technology/hardware/2011/10/03/raspberry-pi-cheat-sheet-39748024/?s_cid=991
======
codedivine
I am aware that HN discourages editing of page title. In this case, I added
($25 ARM computer) to title as otherwise the title would have made no sense to
those not familiar with the Rasperry Pi.

That said, it is a tiny board (about the size of a USB stick) with 700MHz
ARM11 and a Broadcom GPU with OpenGL ES 2.0 support and 1080p video decode. It
will have an HDMI port and can connect to keyboards and mice and will run
Linux. Should be available in November. More details here:
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/>

